# Remember when....



## ThEoRy (Oct 12, 2014)

I was just browsing JCK and reminiscent thoughts began crossing my mind. Let's have a thread where we can share our memories from days gone by... I'll kick things off...

Remember when Salty was the first guy to get the Mizuno Tanrenjo Honyaki? And then he got ANOTHER? And then he passed one of them around????!!! Remember that?


----------



## Asteger (Oct 12, 2014)

No, I don't. (But not clear who you're writing to here. ) However, pass-arounds.... I've never participated, but they seemed like a nice and trusting kind of thing, and my impression is they don't happen much these days.


----------



## berko (Oct 12, 2014)

"remember when i used to eat sardines for dinner..."


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 12, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> I was just browsing JCK and reminiscent thoughts began crossing my mind. Let's have a thread where we can share our memories from days gone by... I'll kick things off...
> 
> Remember when Salty was the first guy to get the Mizuno Tanrenjo Honyaki? And then he got ANOTHER? And then he passed one of them around????!!! Remember that?



I remember when Salty got that crazy thin blade from Tsil (TC Blades). As I recall, it was 1.6 mm wide over the heel.


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 12, 2014)

Unfortunately I only started paying attention around 2010, so don't have the history, but I imagine this will be a popular thread.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 12, 2014)

I remember when Del first joined the knife forum after meeting Dave M at a hammer-in (or something similar) and then he produced a damascus gyuto 'supermodel' for a pass-around that was so thin the edge fall through onions, etc. but would roll when encountering something harder like garlic. Del disproved Dave M's theory that 'you can't make them too thin for this group of people." :biggrin:


----------



## heldentenor (Oct 12, 2014)

I remember when, at the height of Bob Kramer's popularity, some guy I'd never heard of named Devin Thomas's knives started showing up on the forums. People knew about his work, but what sticks in my mind were the two damascus knives he made for the guy who designed his website (can't remember his name). Those were, and probably still are, the most incredible double-beveled knives I've ever seen.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 12, 2014)

Great thread...


----------



## schanop (Oct 12, 2014)

Remember when sharpening a gyuto with a big wide bevel on one side was the rage.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 12, 2014)

I remember when a legend cut chives like nobody had ever seen before, and it briefy became a sort of standard for gyuto sharpness. 

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Oct 12, 2014)

I remember when Takeda gyutos were 180 bucks and Stevie Wonder wasn't on the grinding wheel.

I remember when the Hattori KD "available in stock" on JCK

I remember when Kenny was refinishing Doi kiritsukes to 256000 grit.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 12, 2014)

I remember when Fish used to post his work.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 12, 2014)

Remember when Warren first showed the pictures of his Carter set?

Remember how we all waited for Fish to post the next pictures of a knife he worked on?


----------



## ecchef (Oct 12, 2014)

Simultaneous thought! Remember when some German guy in Hawaii started posting _his_ work?


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 12, 2014)

I remember waiting 2 years for that same German to complete my Tanaka yanagi handle. So worth it!!!

Remember when Marko used to only make accessories?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 12, 2014)

Remember in 2008 when that German guy made handles for 3 of my knives. 

Outspoken Chinese guy used to tease because he liked Japanese single bevels more than cleavers. Turned me onto gesshin stones.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 12, 2014)

Remember when 2 years was a short wait time?


----------



## ecchef (Oct 12, 2014)

I remember when Bruce (Vai777) had the most bad-assed collection I'd ever seen.


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 13, 2014)

Remember when Butch brought the Tuna Sword to the first ECG at Craigs house. Sick!!


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 13, 2014)

I remember when I owned these.


----------



## rami_m (Oct 13, 2014)

Second one from the bottom looks cool. What is it?


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 13, 2014)

Devin Thomas Scimitar, feather pattern (His first.) AEB-L.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 13, 2014)

I also remember not being able to take a decent photo.


----------



## Mute-on (Oct 13, 2014)

Salty dog said:


> I remember when I owned these.


 
It must be pretty gratifying to be able to say that about these knives. Unbelievable.


----------



## Vesteroid (Oct 13, 2014)

I remeber when knives were just something that cut food, and I had a lot more money in my toy account


----------



## Lefty (Oct 13, 2014)

Remember coffin handles? Oh, when I was a lurker, they were so badass....

Remember Foodie Forums being the place to "go cottaging", forum-wise? No hustle and bustle, and some really cool guys. Sigh.


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 13, 2014)

Remember when Dave used to sharpen Moritakas???!!


----------



## tkern (Oct 13, 2014)

Remember when Son used to leap tall buildings in a single bound, repel massive asteroids aimed at Earth, and crap out jade sharpening stones?


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 13, 2014)

He's doing just that right now!!! Or falling down some stairs and getting right back to work. ******* love that guy!!


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 13, 2014)

Lefty said:


> I remember when a legend cut chives like nobody had ever seen before, and it briefy became a sort of standard for gyuto sharpness.
> 
> May he rest in peace.



Amen.

KCMA and I were always a little at odds, two bulls I suppose. With that being said, much respect, I liked his style. RIP indeed, no getting old for him.


----------



## Anton (Oct 13, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Remember when Warren first showed the pictures of his Carter set?
> 
> Remember how we all waited for Fish to post the next pictures of a knife he worked on?



That Carter set, stuff of dreams then... Wonder if anyone can dig up some pics


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 13, 2014)

I remember when it just came up the other day!!


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 13, 2014)

Remember when Joe, the turtle was still posting? I wonder how he is doing...

Stefan


----------



## chinacats (Oct 13, 2014)

How about when Spike used to make knives?


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 13, 2014)

This is not that long ago, but I was always wowed by Mario's knives and photo skills. I am still on his wait list if he every starts making knives again!!


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 14, 2014)

I remember the sharpening class I took at Dave's way back. Met some cool people, and Ryan too. Picked up some sprays and pads for the strop. As well as a few pointers too! Always wanted to go back for the advanced class but alas it never seemed to work out.


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 16, 2014)

Remember when Misono raised their prices by like 40% and we were all like %^^$^@#[email protected]!!!


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 16, 2014)

Do you remember the sharpening olympics and the Chinese winning a gold by using an underage gymnast? Oh wait, I think I mixed that up, but I believe the end result had something to do with Carter and a wire edge. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 16, 2014)

Do you remember when Devin and Larrin would go on and on educating and defending how good AEB-L was for making knives? 

k.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 16, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> He's doing just that right now!!! Or falling down some stairs and getting right back to work. ******* love that guy!!



lus1:


----------



## Anton (Oct 16, 2014)

Remember when there were great deals on BST...


----------



## Seth (Oct 16, 2014)

Remember when Lucretia posted a video of her sharpening knives with her toes?


----------



## Admin (Oct 17, 2014)

Remember when: Everyone was working for the weekend and not through it?


----------



## tkern (Oct 17, 2014)

Remember when you were young, you shone like the sun.


----------



## daveb (Oct 17, 2014)

Remember when Steely's pics were of current events?


----------



## tkern (Oct 17, 2014)

tkern said:


> Remember when you were young, you shone like the sun.



Shine on you crazy diamond plate. You wore out the bevel with random precision. Rode on the steel rod.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 17, 2014)

I think Travis is having a Pink Floyd LSD flashback! Those are the best kind!


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 18, 2014)

I remember when I lived to cook. Never thought I'd burn.

Just imagine something you've based your life on for 35 years and then one day it's gone. HFS.


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 18, 2014)

Hory Sheet! Lo Pan Face off!!!!!!!


----------



## vai777 (Jun 14, 2015)

I remember when there were like 10 threads on Foodie Forums. I remember when finding a J knife review was next to impossible. I remember when Hattori KDs were in stock all the time. I remember when Carters and Shigefusas were reasonable. I remember being banned from knife forums. I remember when it was Hattori HD or Tojiro, that was pretty much it. I remember Nenox being THE knife to own. I remember when you would type Honyaki into ebay and nothing would come up. I remember what I had to go through to get my first Doi Hayate. I remember thinking I would find the perfect knife. I remember the excitement of everything being new, any time there was a new maker available it became a huge event. I remember Takeda, Mizuno Tanrenjo, Moritaka all being the rage at one point. Most of all though I remember FF and KCMA and the heated debates over there. It was a different time, now it seems there is just too much, almost like the J Knife thing has jumped the shark. Some times too much of a good thing... is too much.


----------



## RobinW (Jun 20, 2015)

I remember Lee/Louisianacook.... I got a Kumagoro Hammer finish from him. Still use it.
Fish....


----------



## ecchef (Jun 20, 2015)

I remember when I used to spend more time on the line than at a desk.


----------



## RRLOVER (Jun 21, 2015)

Salty dog said:


> I remember when I owned these.



I remember getting to fondle ALL of Salty's Bad A$$ knives!!!!


----------



## panda (Jun 21, 2015)

Remember when hang overs only lasted an hour..


----------



## gic (Jun 21, 2015)

Google never forgets => just search using site:kitchenknifeforums.com and all is revealed


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 23, 2015)

Remember when I used to upload videos?


----------



## Anton (Jun 23, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> Remember when I used to upload videos?



Yeah! what happened ??


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah, I like those. Oddly soothing with trance (?) music and someone chopping things up. Food that is.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 24, 2015)

Remember when I used to post a lot, and I was really argumentative? I'm still argumentative, I just don't post much anymore.


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 24, 2015)

Remember when I used to post? =P

Remember the Konosuke group buy? Omg I do... that was a big box 'O knives


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 24, 2015)

Potato42 said:


> Remember when I used to post? =P
> 
> Remember the Konosuke group buy? Omg I do... that was a big box 'O knives




Hey Sean, I was wondering about you just the other day! What's up?

Stefan


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 24, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> Hey Sean, I was wondering about you just the other day! What's up?
> 
> Stefan



Hey Stefan! Just knee deep in the biggest video editing project I've ever done. Contemplating selling another knife


----------

